# Beckhoff CX9020 für TwinCAT 2 ->Möglichkeit, XAR-RT  für TwinCAT 3 einzuspielen?



## FlKo (9 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein bereits vorhandenes *Beckhoff CX9020* Modul zu programmieren, welches die folgenden Daten hat:
System Information:


Device Name: *CX-*_*xxxxxx*_
Image Version: *CX9020 HPS 5.02d*
CXConfig Version: *1.0 (Build 73)*
CPU Frequency: *1000 MHz*
TwinCAT:


Version: *2.11*
TC Build: *2254*
AMS Net Id: *5.39.55.247.1.1*
Reg Level: *PLC*
Die Bestellnummer muss wohl die *CX9020-0111 * gewesen sein.

Mit TwinCAT _*2.11*_ klappt die Verbindung, da auch die passende Runtime *2.11* ab Werk auf dem Modul vorinstalliert ist.
Ich würde nun aber gerne für das anstehende, neue Projekt TwinCAT _*3.1*_ als Basis nehmen, d.h., ich müsste eigentlich das
*CX9020-0115* bestellen, dieses wird mit der neuen XAR-Runtime für *Windows Embedded Compact 7* (die CE Version) geliefert 
Da aber bereits ein CX9020 hier vorhanden ist, meine Frage nun:


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein anderes Image mit XAR-Runtime auf das CX9020 zu spielen?


----------



## Glasesba (9 Februar 2017)

Images mit TC3 gibt es, die kannst du bei Beckhoff herunterladen:

http://ftp.beckhoff.com/download/software/embPC-Control/CX50xx

Die Dateien sind Passwortgeschützt, das Passwort bekommst du von Beckhoff wenn du über Seriennummer und MAC nachweist das du einen entsprechenden CX hast. 

Allerdings musst du dann für Twincat 3 die benötigten Lizenzen kaufen.


----------



## mac203 (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo!
Ein Upgrade von TwinCAT 2 auf TwinCAT 3 und damit auch ein Upgrade des Betriebssystem ist lizenztechnisch nicht möglich. Du begehst damit eindeutig Lizenzbruch bei Beckhoff und bei Microsoft!
Das kann nur der Beckhoff Service durchführen.

Gruß,
mac203


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Februar 2017)

@Mac


mac203 schrieb:


> Ein Upgrade von TwinCAT 2 auf TwinCAT 3 und damit auch ein Upgrade des Betriebssystem ist lizenztechnisch nicht möglich. Du begehst damit eindeutig Lizenzbruch bei Beckhoff und bei Microsoft!


Den begeht er nicht unbedingt, die neueren CX9020 scheinen auch bei TC2 schon Win 7 als OS zu haben und dann könnte er einfach das Image runterladen und einspielen. Das Image hat übrigens kein Kennwort.

@TE: Welches OS ist denn jetzt auf dem CX?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## blue0cean (10 Februar 2017)

auf dem CX kann einfach ein andres Image laufen. Bei Twincat 2 ist die Lizenz im Bios hinterlegt und bei TC3 wird das über ein Lizenzfile gemacht. Somit ist ein Upgrade der Lizenz nicht möglich sie bleibt aber auf dem Gerät erhalten.  
http://ftp.beckhoff.de/download/software/embPC-Control/CX90xx/CX9020/CE/TC3

wird nur auf die Karte entpackt. PWD ist nur bei den "höheren" Betriebssystemen nötig.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Februar 2017)

Hallo blue0ocean,


blue0cean schrieb:


> auf dem CX kann einfach ein andres Image laufen. Bei Twincat 2 ist die Lizenz im Bios hinterlegt und bei TC3 wird das über ein Lizenzfile gemacht. Somit ist ein Upgrade der Lizenz nicht möglich sie bleibt aber auf dem Gerät erhalten.


Was die TC Lizenz angeht hast Du da recht, aber wie mac203 schon richtig angemerkt hatte wird es lizenztechnisch schwierig, wenn vorher ein CE auf dem CX war und nicht schon Windows 7.


----------



## blue0cean (10 Februar 2017)

meines Wissens gibt es den 9020 nur als Ce Variante somit ist das kein Problen


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Februar 2017)

OK, wusste nicht, dass Windows Embedded Compact 7 zu den CE Betriebssystemen gehört (Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus). In dem Fall hast Du recht, außer der Versionssprung (CE 6 zu WEC7) stellt noch ein Problem dar.


----------



## d.gierse (23 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

hat das Update von TwinCat 2 auf 3 jemand erfolgreich durchgeführt?
Ich habe mir eine SD-Karte und eine TwinCat 3 Lizenz gekauft und das Image auf eine SD-Karte gespielt. Wenn ich die SD-Karte mit TC3 verwende kann ich aber noch nicht mal die Hardware in einem neuen Projekt scannen und auch kein Programm einspielen

VG


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Dezember 2020)

Ich habe einen CX5010 für den ich zwei CF-Karten habe, eine mit V2 und eine mit V3 und beides läuft.
Ist der SPS-Dienst denn im Konfig-Mode wie gehst Du denn genau vor?


----------



## d.gierse (30 Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe einen CX9020 und habe auf eine neue SD-Karte das Image für Windows Embedded 7 mit TwinCat 3 aufgespielt. Dann hab ich die Kiste gebootet und über die Konfigurationsoberfläche erfolgreich eine feste IP vergeben. Soweit läuft das also, nur das TwinCat im Konfig-Modus hängen bleibt und ich hab so recht keine Ahnung, was ich da machen kann. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das Update überhaupt geht, deswegen hier die Frage


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Dezember 2020)

Was heißt im Konfig-Modus hängenbleibt?
Nur wenn der SPS-Dienst im Konfig Modus ist kann Hardware gescannt werden.
Beschreibe doch bitte mal genauer was Du vor hast und was Du schon versucht hast um das zu erreichen.


----------



## d.gierse (31 Dezember 2020)

Also mit hängen bleiben meine ich folgendes:
Wenn ich die SPS in den Run-Mode versetzen will mit



Dann erscheint im Visual Studio unten immer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Ich finde dazu aber keinen weiteren Infotext


Im Konfig mode geht es, aber ich kann keine Geräte scannen, das Feld bleibt immer ausgegraut. Ich habe auch nicht wie in der Beckhoff Anleitung gezeigt das Target  für den CX und komme da nicht weiter. Da frage ich mich halt, ob das mit dem Systemwechsel zu tun hat


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Dezember 2020)

Nach dem Zielsystem, also dem CX hast Du schon suchen lassen und eine Route erstellt?
Der CX und der Rechner mit der Entwicklungsumgebung sind im selben Subnetz?


----------



## d.gierse (31 Dezember 2020)

Ja Route hab ich mit IP angelegt und das zielsystem auch richtig ausgewählt.
Alles bei mir im gleichen subnetz, typisch fritzbox alles mit 192.168.178.x


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Dezember 2020)

Wird denn etwas bei den Meldungen angezeigt, wenn Du auf RUN schalten möchtest?
Was meinst Du übrigens damit das Du nicht das Target für den CX angezeigt bekommst. Was mir so auffällt, Du scheinst neben Visual Studio auch die Beckhoff Shell installiert zu haben, dass könnte vielleicht auch Probleme bereiten.


----------



## andreas3721 (1 Januar 2021)

Das Icon in deiner Windows-Taskleiste zeigt dir den Status von dem TwinCAT-System auf deinem Laptop (Lokales System) und nicht von der CX9020 (Remote System). 
Das lokale System kann in Konfig-Mode bleiben und ist normal.

Hat das mit dem Verbinden zur CX9020 geklappt? 
- Nach Broadcast Search das TwinCAT-System mit Betriebssystem WEC7 wählen. (Nicht dein Eigenes)
- Vor Klicken auf Add Route unter Address Info umstellen auf IP-Address
- Benutzername: Administrator, Passwort: 1
- Wenn das Hinzufügen der Route geklappt hat, sollte in der Spalte Connected ein X angezeigt werden

Zum Entwickeln kannst du dir übergangsweise unter System->Lizenz eine 7-Tages-Lizenz aktivieren. Die kann nach 7-Tagen wieder erneuert werden.
Du brauchst aber für den späteren Betrieb die je nach Konfiguration erforderlichen TwinCAT3-Lizenzen für diese CPU. 
Vielleicht fehlt nur die Aktivierung der Testlizenz?


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Januar 2021)

andreas3721 schrieb:


> Das Icon in deiner Windows-Taskleiste zeigt dir den Status von dem TwinCAT-System auf deinem Laptop (Lokales System) und nicht von der CX9020 (Remote System).
> Das lokale System kann in Konfig-Mode bleiben und ist normal.


War auch mein erster Gedanke, stimmt aber wohl nicht. Das Icon was Du meinst und auch ich angenommen hatte ist das Tray-Icon, was neben der Uhrzeit dargestellt wird. Der TE schreibt aber vom Icon unten im Visual Studio und das zeigt den Zustand des ausgewählten Zielsystems an.
Ansonsten 100% Ackn. zu Deiner Anleitung zum Verbinden mit dem Zielsystem. Um den SPS-Dienst in den Run Zustand zu bekommen ist aber keine Lizenz nötig.


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 Januar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke, stimmt aber wohl nicht. Das Icon was Du meinst und auch ich angenommen hatte ist das Tray-Icon, was neben der Uhrzeit dargestellt wird. Der TE schreibt aber vom Icon unten im Visual Studio und das zeigt den Zustand des ausgewählten Zielsystems an.


Da dürfte der Knackpunkt liegen. Laut Foto wird im Tray-Menü versucht, in den Run Modus zu schalten. Das Tray-Menü bezieht sich aber auf das lokale System. Wenn dann das Icon im Visual Studio rot wird, dann ist wohl immer noch das lokale System als Zielsystem ausgewählt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Januar 2021)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Da dürfte der Knackpunkt liegen. Laut Foto wird im Tray-Menü versucht, in den Run Modus zu schalten. Das Tray-Menü bezieht sich aber auf das lokale System.


Stimmt, dass hatte ich gar nicht so registriert.


----------



## andreas3721 (1 Januar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Um den SPS-Dienst in den Run Zustand zu bekommen ist aber keine Lizenz nötig.


Das kann sein, dass die Steuerung mit leerer Konfiguration ohne TwinCAT3-Lizenz im Run-Mode hochläuft. Bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.

Spätestens aber wenn man eine Konfiguration aktivieren möchte, braucht man eine Lizenz bzw. man kann eine Testlizenz aktivieren.

@TE: Interessant wäre auch der Status (Farbe) der TC-Led am CX9020.


----------



## d.gierse (4 Januar 2021)

Also erstmal frohes Neues! Und ganz ganz vielen Dank, das ihr euch mit meinem Problem beschäftigt!

Die Route habe ich hinzugefügt, und die läuft anscheinend auch:



Als Zielsystem habe ich auch den CX ausgewählt. Wo schalte ich den denn zwischen Run und Konfig um, wenn nicht über das Tray-Icon? Hab im Visual Studio nichts dazu gefunden, bin da aber auch noch nicht sonderlich geübt. Habe bisher halt nur TC2 gemacht.
Die LED für das Twincat am Controller selbst ist grün
Und wo sehe ich die Meldungen, die ihr meint? 

Lizenz ist drin und aktiviert, hab ja eine passende bestellt. 
Kann halt nur nicht die Hardware des Zielsystems scannen, das ist bei mir immer ausgegraut. Muss ich dafür was vorbereiten?
Wenn ich mich einloggen will mit einem einfachen Testprogramm sagt er mit immer TargetPortNotFound. Steht bei mir auf 851, aber kein Plan wo ich den ändern kann.


----------



## d.gierse (4 Januar 2021)

Hallo, also der Fehler war recht banal:
Da ich vor dem Twincat bereits Visual Studio installiert hatte sind die Toolbars von TwinCat nicht angezeigt worden. Das hat sich nun geklärt und ich kann in den Konfig-Mode wechseln. 
Danke erstmal an alle Helfer, ich würde mich melden, wenn ich wieder hängen bleibe. 
Ansonsten sieht es mit dem Wechsel von TC2 auf TC3 auf einem CX9020 sehr gut aus


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Januar 2021)

Schön das es jetzt läuft. Das das es bei der Parallelinstallation von VS und der Beckhoff Shell Probleme geben kann hatte ich ja schon in #16 geschrieben.


----------

